# Newbie Here, Need Help With Buying Supplies



## phiphi187 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Seeing as I'm new to this I thought I'd ask some pros what kind of supplies I am going to need.
I like the m&p glycerin base but am struggling to find a place to buy in bulk without really high costs. I am in NC if that helps, someone suggested Hobby Lobby but I know it will be expensive there if I buy a lot.

Can anyone give any suggestion to where to buy (online or physical address in or close to Charlotte NC)
I also need the colors, fragrances  and molds

Thanks 

Jos


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 31, 2011)

Do NOT buy from Hobby Lobby. The base will be inferior, have an odd odor & cost 2-3X more than it should.

What do you call bulk?

I shop here: wholesalesuppliesplus.com Shipping is already included in the prices. You can grab coloring, fragrance and a mold or 2 while you are there.

columbusfoods.com has good prices on 24# boxes.


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for responding,

I guess by bulk I mean 50lbs or more, I am hoping to join with a friend of mine in opening a handmade soap/candle store in my town.

I have very sensitive skin and would like to make a soap that I can use without breaking out, as well as supplying great scented ones also.

I looked at the site you buy from and I think they go up to 24lbs? I love that they have honey, oatmeal, goats milk etc bases too!

Thanks

Jos


----------



## Healinya (Feb 1, 2011)

So you wanna buy 50 pounds of any mp soap you can find and sell it to people? You need to research this for awhile first... I suggest buying two pounds from every supplier you can find... recruiting friends and family to be testers for you, and take amazing notes for the next year or two... then it'll be a good idea to look for 50 pounds...


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Thats why I am on a soap making forum, to get others' opinions on the soap quality as well as price.

Thanks

Jos


----------



## Healinya (Feb 1, 2011)

right... wsp is a fantastic starting point.. you may try them, then 10 others, then go right back to wsp for their great quality, prices and service.. 

If you need a few other stores to compare to, there's
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com
http://www.brambleberry.com


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 1, 2011)

Some bases are 'sop' while others are cosmetics/detergents. You will need to research particular ingredients to determine what you want to use & put your name on. 

Do you know what you are sensitive to? You will need to spend some time researching sensitivity & allergens too.

Certain fragrances and certain % of fragrances can case reactions for many people. Unfortunatley, that is goig to take trial and error & testers to figure out. You will need to become familiar with types of fragrances based on application for safety sake. There are soap safe fragrance oils (for rinse of applications), skin safe (for leave on applications) and lip or eye safe for specialty items and a variety of candle fragrance oils for various applications, gel candles, etc.

Healinya was eluding to the fact that there is more  to soapmaking than meets the eye. Spending some time on the FDA website will be helpful also.


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

I am not looking to just buy in bulk and start selling, the bulk I need is to learn, I am a bargain buyer so I like to make sure I get all I need without running out if I get creative etc 

I'm sure it's not easy and I am trying to learn all I can about the process, friends/family will be testers for a while, or a year lol

I am sensitive to scents etc, I am not sure exactly what I am allergic to but when I was a child my Dr recommended a soap called "Simple" (I lived in London England then)
That was the only soap I could use without coming up in small tiny bumps everywhere!

I am a creative person, I live visual things and scents of candles/soaps appeal to me, if only I could use them all.
So to make a few batches for friends/holidays/gifts etc, where is best to start?

I like the oatmeal base and the honey, I put honey on my skin before I shower and it's amazing!
Also I am big on organic skincare, all natural things that are safe enough for a newborn.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Jos


----------



## Hazel (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Jos,

Welcome to the forum!   

Are you still in the UK? If so, there are several UK members that would be able to give you advice on suppliers. You might want to post a thread with UK in the subject so they spot the post.

If you're here in the US, I really like WSP's natural bases especially the goat milk. This is an addicting hobby and you might find later on that you want to expand into making your own soap. Then you can choose specific oils and butters. 

Good luck with your goal of opening a store. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

No I am not in the UK anymore, been in the US for 8 yrs now and love it!

I am looking to make my own soaps, the goats milk one sounds wonderful, I think you guys have convinced me to try WSP's bases.

Do their scents smell strong? 
How are their colors?

Thanks

Jos


----------



## pixybratt (Feb 1, 2011)

You might want to try ordering 2-3# of the different bases wsp has
Goat Milk feels nice and so does Honey, but then they have some with great lather some with out detergents in it and so on. If you order a little of each you can try them and find maybe your top 3 or 5 then let friends and family sample them and see what they like, and go from there.

the trial and error part is really just as fun as creating. Oh and take lots and lots of notes.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 1, 2011)

phiphi187 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> No I am not in the UK anymore, been in the US for 8 yrs now and love it!
> 
> ...



It depends on the scent. Some are stronger than others. There's a lot of discussions about FOs and EOs. Check out the Fragrance Review section for more info. There are other suppliers for fragrance and you can sometimes get some really good deals.

The scents that I love from WSP is Vanilla Bean Noel (but it discolors    ) and the Energizing EO Blend 605 which is a blend of sweet orange and ginger. 

I don't know about their colors because I've always bought micas and liquid UM from TKB.


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 2, 2011)

Can you use natural vanilla bean?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know but I think the scent wouldn't make it through saponification. The lye monster, ya know.  :shock:  

Maybe somebody else knows for sure.

eta: Oh wait! I forgot you're doing MP. You could try it but I still don't know for sure. Also, I would think the vanilla extract would discolor, too. I know my sister has to buy a specially blended vanilla extract for butter cream frosting. It doesn't cause the frosting to develop a yellowish tint.


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh well, maybe I'll try a few methods and see what works...

Have any of you ever ordered from Millcreek?

http://www.mcsoywax.com/MeltandPour.htm  Just curious, they seem to have a nice soy line


----------



## Genny (Feb 3, 2011)

I've never heard of Millcreek before.  The ingredients for their soy base looks like it could be kind of drying.

Natures Garden Candles has a really nice soy base.

While reading through MillCreek's lotion bases I noticed in the directions that it says to add "10-15 drops body safe fragrance."  I've never seen anyone word it that way before.  Not bashing them, just saying it's something I've never seen before with a distributor.

They also seem to make a lot of medical claims  :?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2011)

I went and looked at Millcreek. 

2 lbs of base is $5.50 plus UPS shipping. 

Ingredients:  Purified Water, Glycerin, Sodium Stearate, Soybean Oil, Sorbitol, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Laureth Sulphate, Stearic Acid, Lauric Acid, Sodium Chloride

2 lbs of natural base from WSP is $6.95 which includes the shipping.

Ingredients: Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Palmate, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol, Sorbitan Oleate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein

I don't know what the UPS charge would be for shipping but I'm sure it would be more than $1.45. I've used this WSP base before and I really like it. I'm not saying buy from WSP (because NG's bases look really nice) but they have fairly good prices and are quick about shipping. 

Here's the link to the base if you'd care to compare them.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... 2+lb+Trays


----------



## phiphi187 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I like the WSP ones, I'll give them a go, I was just curious to see if anyone had tried the other one...

Will let you know how I do 

Soy candles next!  
Anyone have a good pillar wax idea?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2011)

I have used Millcreek fragrances. Their luscious cheescake is to die for!


----------



## palms1124 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am by far NOT an expert and more of a newbie at this but I have ordered several different places and I like WSP the best.  Like you I started out with 24 lbs of each (clear and white).  Having a ball making soap and I'm getting better and better at it.  Have learned a lot by my own mistakes LOL
I don't think I could have made it this far without the help of everybody here.


----------

